# email for nissan japan



## dwood (Sep 19, 2008)

does anyone have the email address for nissan headquarters in japan.
i used to have it on old pc but not on this one.
kind regards
david


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

who and for what?


----------



## LozGT (Dec 8, 2005)

If you want the customer service people its:

[email protected]

they've always been most helpful to me.


----------



## dwood (Sep 19, 2008)

thats the one loz.
thanks mate.
they have been very helpfull and honorable to me also.
thanks guys


----------



## dwood (Sep 19, 2008)

fuggles, what it is , i am trying to find the paint code for the 400r yellow. i want to have my 33 painted that colour. have looked but cannot find anything about it. can you help at all.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

dwood said:


> fuggles, what it is , i am trying to find the paint code for the 400r yellow. i want to have my 33 painted that colour. have looked but cannot find anything about it. can you help at all.


If you find the paint code, post it in the paint code thread mate


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i think its in the 400r brochure which i have here...


----------



## dwood (Sep 19, 2008)

matty. you have a ppppppmmmmmmmm dude .


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

matty32 said:


> i think its in the 400r brochure which i have here...



which is?


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

mattysupra said:


> which is?


£9.99 delivered to your door


----------



## dwood (Sep 19, 2008)

so badly want to know this colour.
can anyone else help out at all.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

They only made one yellow 400R and that belongs to Nismo and is parked in the Omori Garage. A few of us got to sit in it a while back on one of the GTROC trips. The car was number 001 by the way. I'm not sure there is a paint code for it as it may have been a special order for Nismo. Hiroshi Tamura would know as he was the R33's designer - I have his home., office and mobile number as well as email


----------



## dwood (Sep 19, 2008)

fuggles. do you have his email. or is there anyway you can help.
i am totaly in love withthis car and colour and really would love to replicate it as i have got more chance of getting a . . off the queen than ever owning it in my wildest dreams.
kind regards and thanks for the help.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> The car was number 001 by the way. I'm not sure there is a paint code for it as it may have been a special order for Nismo. Hiroshi Tamura would know as he was the R33's designer - I have his home., office and mobile number as well as email


Show off


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

mattysupra said:


> which is?


just checked , as ive been doing other things over past few days

its not listed in there.

bit off googling in JP im sure you can find it


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Looks like EV1 to me.


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

R34 Nissan Skyline GT-R Production Information - YouTube

Sean Morris is the godfather of everything Skyline/GT-R in the US. He played a huge role in the Skyline import (used to work for MotoRex) in the early 2000s. Now he works for Stillen and maintains several sites devoted to the R-chasis.

His site: gtrusablog.com should have every paint code for every model/trim.


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

I suspect you'll get more data on here by searching than on that blog site. The reason for the paint code not being on here is, as Fuggles said, the car was a one off.

I'm sure it has a more golden hue, than EV1, Toni?

DaveW had somethin similar (but not the real deal!) for sale a while ago :
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/142773-stunning-ex-magazine-feature-car-now-available.html

good luck


----------



## dwood (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks for the help and info guys.
i am pesimistic (excuse the spalling lol) about being able to find this colour code, 
the way i see it is that if you had something that is that rare, would you share it?
ok , its not the same but may as well be.
i will just keep looking with the links and advice you guys have kindly gone out your way to help me with.

a BIG THANKS for the help folks


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Paul creed may know. He's written a few books on the GTR


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

IMS said:


> I suspect you'll get more data on here by searching than on that blog site. The reason for the paint code not being on here is, as Fuggles said, the car was a one off.
> 
> good luck


Give it a chance. Trust me this guy has over a decade of experience. He's always updating his main site: 2009GTR.com


----------



## dwood (Sep 19, 2008)

mookistar thanks guv.
the one that davew sold was the nearest so far.


----------



## dwood (Sep 19, 2008)

bigalow. i am not gonna give up on anyone or any suggestion, the only time i will give it up is when i have that paint colour.


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Bigalow said:


> Give it a chance. Trust me this guy has over a decade of experience. He's always updating his main site: 2009GTR.com


Not having a go at the guy, but this is probably acknowledged as THE centre for Skyline info on the net. Numeroud paint code threads and requests, so if it is on the net, highliy unlikely to be elsewhere and not on here.


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

IMS said:


> Not having a go at the guy, but this is probably acknowledged as THE centre for Skyline info on the net. Numeroud paint code threads and requests, so if it is on the net, highliy unlikely to be elsewhere and not on here.


roger


----------



## dwood (Sep 19, 2008)

i will try anything guys as i want this or the nearest i can get to it.


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

I've got a mate who works at Omori, I'll ask him.


----------



## dwood (Sep 19, 2008)

ian c, that would much appreciated chap.
once again, thanks guys.
you would not get this much dedication on some other clubs.


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

Official answer from Omori is, they used Porsche 993 yellow.


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

Ian C said:


> Official answer from Omori is, they used Porsche 993 yellow.


That's probably one of the best car yellows I've ever seen.


----------



## dwood (Sep 19, 2008)

yeeeee haaaaaaw. ian. i ****ing love you man.
i am absolutly over the moon , i cannot express how much. thanks folks.
this is the UTIMATE SKYLINE COMMUNITY.(caps lock was on cos i am SHOUTING with joy).


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

dwood said:


> yeeeee haaaaaaw. ian. i ****ing love you man.
> i am absolutly over the moon , i cannot express how much. thanks folks.
> this is the UTIMATE SKYLINE COMMUNITY.(caps lock was on cos i am SHOUTING with joy).


I concur


----------



## dwood (Sep 19, 2008)

the colour is ferrari fly yellow
1989 Porsche 930 paint to sample "Ferrari Fly Yellow" 62,036 miles | Sloancars


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

Think you made a mis-google there.

It's from a 993, not 930.
Believe it's called speed yellow but please check.


----------



## dwood (Sep 19, 2008)

this is speed yellow 993
1997 Porsche 993 911 Twin Turbo S :: Motorcars International


----------



## dwood (Sep 19, 2008)

this is ferrari fly yellow
1997 Porsche 993 911 Twin Turbo S :: Motorcars International


----------



## dwood (Sep 19, 2008)

this is 400r picture.
which colour do you think ian. they look all so close to the 400r.
am i being toooo picky.
JDM Nismo 400R Nissan Skyline ECR33 R33 GTS Bodykits Grill Bumper Skirts Fenders | eBay


----------



## dwood (Sep 19, 2008)

got email from nissan japan and they said they spoke to nismo , nismo said they painted some for commercial purposes and cannot recall what colour. so ian , you helped me out a great deal chap.


----------



## ZAPHOD (Aug 12, 2012)

*certificate of compliance*

hi people, Hello I need a certificate of compliance for a R34 GTR, can you assist or advise where to contact?Zaphod


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Since that dude brought this topic back from the Stone Age and it was a yellow discussion please someone point me to where I can find production #s for ev1 bnr34. Thanks in advance!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2015)

We need email address of the export department in Japan. We would like to purchase, continuously and permanently, some thousands of passenger car per annual. Please advise the requested EMAIL ADDRESS to me through my email:[email protected]
Thanks


----------

